
Tesla Model Y - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/tesla-model-y-lead-ambitious-range-expansion-plans
======
idiot_stick
Everytime there is some negative news, out comes a random Tesla announcement.

How about some Model 3 details, as opposed to pipe dreams that may or may not
appear on some random, future model?

